# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Champion Jet 1 [Condor Vitesse, Hsc Incat 044]

## Nautilia News

*Στη δεξαμενή το CONDOR VITESSE. Σε λίγες μέρες ξεκινά το ταξίδι για την Ελλάδα*

----------


## pantelis2009

Να πούμε ότι από το Σάββατο 21/02/2015 το πλοίο έχει βγει από τη δεξαμενή και έχει δέσει στην εξωτερική μεριά του λιμανιού.

----------


## speedrunner

Το πλοίο πλέον εκπέμπει με το όνομα Champion Jet 1 με σημαία Κύπρου.

----------


## pantelis2009

Πλέον στο AIS του πλοίου γράφει προορισμός *Πειραιάς* με άφιξη στις 14/03/2015 και ώρα 08.00 (UTC).
Για να αλλάζει και ο τίτλος του και να ετοιμαζόμαστε να το .....υποδεχτούμε.
Βέβαια ακόμη είναι στο Falmouth αλλά για να το έγραψε στο AIS ........κάτι παραπάνω από μας ξέρει. :Fat: 

CHAMPION JET 1.jpg

----------


## dionisos

Φιλε Παντελη μολις τωρα στο ΑΙΣ δειχνει την πλοηγιδα διπλα στο πλοιο. Φαινεται οτι ειναι ετοιμο για αναχωρηση. Καλο του ταξειδι και με το καλο να μασ ερθει

----------


## pantelis2009

> Φιλε Παντελη μολις τωρα στο ΑΙΣ δειχνει την πλοηγιδα διπλα στο πλοιο. Φαινεται οτι ειναι ετοιμο για αναχωρηση. Καλο του ταξειδι και με το καλο να μασ ερθει


Ήδη ξεκίνησε το ταξίδι του για Ελλάδα. Καλό ταξίδι να έχει πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

----------


## noulos

> Ήδη ξεκίνησε το ταξίδι του για Ελλάδα. Καλό ταξίδι να έχει πλήρωμα και πλοίο.


Και για του (γραπτού) λόγου το αληθές...    :Single Eye:

----------


## dionisos

Σε λιγη ωρα παραλλαξη με ΛΙΣΑΒΩΝΑ με ταχυτητα 35 κομβους.Καλη συνεχεια και υπολογισμενη αφιξη στον Πειραια για τους φωτογραφους μας στις 13/3.

----------


## speedrunner

Προς moderators: Το πλοίο ονομάζετε Τσάμπιον Τζετ* 1*

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Προς moderators: Το πλοίο ονομάζετε Τσάμπιον Τζετ* 1*


Επίσης, θα ήταν καλύτερο να ακολουθηθεί η αγγλική ονομασία (Champion Jet 1), όπως έχει γίνει και σε όλα τα αντίστοιχα θέματα της κατηγορίας "Ταχύπλοα".

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Champion Jet 1 στην Ναξο στις 18-9-2016

_DSCN0773ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο..... μάλλον κάνει δοκιμαστικό και λέω μάλλον γιατί έχει φτάσει μέχρι τη Νέα Μάκρη.

----------


## pantelis2009

*Για παραβίαση των διατάξεων του Π.Δ. 381/01 (ΦΕΚ 252 Α΄) «Κύρωση Κανονισμού περί μέγιστου χρόνου απασχόλησης πληρωμάτων Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ-Ταχύπλοων πλοίων», συνελήφθη βραδινές ώρες χθες, ο Πλοίαρχος του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ-Ταχύπλοου ''ΤΣΑΜΠΙΟΝ ΤΖΕΤ 1'' σημαίας Κύπρου, κατόπιν ελέγχου που διενεργήθηκε από στελέχη της Λιμενικής Αρχής Πειραιά, κατά τον κατάπλου του στο λιμένα Πειραιά, προερχόμενο από τους λιμένες Θήρα – Νάξο – Μύκονο**.*
*Δικογραφία για το περιστατικό σχηματίζεται* *από το Α΄ Λιμενικό Τμήμα του Κεντρικού Λιμεναρχείου Πειραιά,**ενώ ο συλληφθείς Πλοίαρχος αφέθηκε ελεύθερος, κατόπιν προφορικής εντολής κ. Εισαγγελέα.
ΠΗΓΗ*

----------


## pantelis2009

Και η ανακοίνωση από την ΠΕΝΕΝ 
*ΤΡΙΤΟΚΟΣΜΙΚΕΣ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΚΕΣ ΣΥΝΘΗΚΕΣ ΤΥΠΟΥ ΓΑΛΕΡΑΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΪΑ*Γράφτηκε από	Π.Ε.Ν.Ε.Ν.

Εκτύπωση E-mail



Τριτοκοσμικές σκηνές απείρου κάλους εξελίχθηκαν το βράδυ της Δευτέρας (15/5/2017) στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά που επιβεβαιώνουν και δικαιώνουν πλήρως τις καταγγελίες της ΠΕΝΕΝ στις οποίες έχει προβεί κατά διαστήματα, για τις συνθήκες εργασίας που αντιμετωπίζουν οι έλληνες Ναυτεργάτες σε διάφορες κατηγορίες πλοίων.Θλιβερός πρωταγωνιστής αναδείχθηκε η εταιρεία SEAJETS συμφερόντων Μ. Ηλιόπουλου και ειδικότερα το Ε/Γ- Ο/Γ πλοίοCHAMPIONJET1(ταχύπλοο).Η Διοίκηση της ΠΕΝΕΝ στα πλαίσια μιας Πανελλαδικής αγωνιστικής δράσης η οποία είναι σε πλήρη εξέλιξη, σε συνεννόηση με τις αρμόδιες Λιμενικές αρχές και την ηγεσία του Λιμενικού Σώματος πραγματοποίησαν αιφνιδιαστικό έλεγχο με την άφιξη του πλοίου στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.Είχε προηγηθεί τεκμηριωμένη καταγγελία της ΠΕΝΕΝ προς τις αρχές του Υπουργείου Ναυτιλίας ενώ μέλος της Ένωσης ταξίδευε ως επιβάτης στην διάρκεια του δρομολογίου του πλοίου συλλέγοντας όλα τα αναγκαία στοιχεία που αποδεικνύουν ότι η συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία συστηματικά ποδοπατούσε την ισχύουσα νομοθεσία τόσο σε ότι αφορά την υπερεργασία και τις ώρες ανάπαυσης αλλά και την εφαρμογή της ΣΣΕ.Συγκεκριμένα το πλοίο είχε αναχωρήσει από τον Πειραιά στις 7 π.μ (το πλήρωμα είχε προσέλθει για εργασία μια ώρα πριν) και εκτέλεσε δρομολόγια στις Κυκλάδες και επέστρεψε στον Πειραιά στις 9 μ.μ αφού το πλήρωμα είχε συμπληρώσει 15 ώρες εργασίας. Το σχέδιο της εταιρείας, όπως είχε γίνει και πριν λίγες ημέρες, προέβλεπε ότι με το ίδιο πλήρωμα θα συνέχιζε το νέο δρομολόγιο έως την Μύκονο με πιθανή ώρα άφιξης στις 2 π.μ. Με τον τρόπο αυτό το πλήρωμα θα συμπλήρωνε 20 ώρες συνεχούς εργασίας.Η εταιρεία προκειμένου να εξαπατήσει και να παραπλανήσει τις αρχές είχε εικονικά κάνει εγγραφή στην Μύκονο ότι είχε αντικατασταθεί το πρώτο πλήρωμα και το πλοίο θα ταξιδεύσει για το υπόλοιπο δρομολόγιο με νέο πλήρωμα, όπως προβλέπεται από την ίδια νομοθεσία.Σε σύσκεψη που έγινε στο ΥΕΝ πριν την άφιξη του πλοίου ο Πρόεδρος της ΠΕΝΕΝ παρουσίασε και αποκάλυψε το άθλιο σχέδιο της εταιρείας και προσκόμισε πλήθος στοιχείων που επιβεβαίωναν ότι η συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία λειτουργεί και επιβάλει τριτοκοσμικές συνθήκες εργασίας και κάτω από πλαστά στοιχεία έχει μετατρέψει τα πλοία της σε μια εργασιακή γαλέρα που καθημερινά θέτει σε θανάσιμο κίνδυνο την ζωή των Ναυτεργατών και των επιβατών, παραβιάζοντας όλους τους κανόνες και κανονισμούς ασφαλείας αλλά και τα θεσμοθετημένα δικαιώματα των Ναυτεργατών όπως αυτά καταγράφονται στην Ναυτική νομοθεσία και στην ΣΣΕ.Στην ανωτέρω σύσκεψη σχεδιάστηκε η επιχείρηση για τον έλεγχο και την εξακρίβωση της καταγγελίας της ΠΕΝΕΝ.Με τον κατάπλου του πλοίου στον Πειραιά (το πλοίο είχε καθυστέρηση περίπου 3 ώρες από την αναμενόμενη ώρα άφιξης) κλιμάκιο του ΥΕΝ του Κ.Λ. Πειραιά, μαζί με εκπροσώπους της ΠΕΝΕΝ, στο έλεγχο που πραγματοποίησαν διαπίστωσαν και επιβεβαίωσαν πλήρως τα καταγγελλόμενα της Ένωσής μας.Στο πλαίσιο της έρευνας και του ελέγχου διαπιστώθηκαν και καταγράφηκαν πολλές ακόμη παραβιάσεις της νομοθεσίας αλλά και της ΣΣΕ.Πρέπει να σημειωθεί ότι πάνω από τέσσερις ώρες οι 450 επιβάτες ανέμεναν το πλοίο και την ολοκλήρωση του ελέγχου ενώ αλγεινή εντύπωση προκάλεσε το γεγονός ότι ουδείς υπεύθυνος της εταιρείας προσήλθε έστω να ενημερώσει τους επιβάτες που στο τέλος τους ανακοίνωσαν ότι λόγω απεργίας του πληρώματος θα ματαιωθεί το ταξίδι του πλοίου!!!Στο μεταξύ άλλο κλιμάκιο της ΠΕΝΕΝ είχε ενημερώσει τους επιβάτες ότι στο πλοίο διεξάγεται έλεγχος για σοβαρές παραβιάσεις στον χρόνο εργασίας και ανάπαυσης του πληρώματος καθώς και της ΣΣΕ.  Στο ίδιο διάστημα αναζητήθηκε το δεύτερο πλήρωμα του πλοίου το οποίο ουδέποτε βρέθηκε και όπως διαπίστωσε η ΠΕΝΕΝ τα φερόμενα ως μέλη του δεύτερου πληρώματος ήταν ναυτολογημένα σε άλλα πλοία της εταιρείας, κυρίως επισκευαζόμενα!!!Επίσης οφείλουμε να υπογραμμίσουμε ότι το κλιμάκιο Υ.Ε.Ν – Κ.Λ.Π που επιφορτίστηκε για τον συγκεκριμένο έλεγχο έβαλε εμπόδια, προσκόμματα και επιχείρησε την συγκάλυψη αυτής της άθλιας εργασιακής γαλέρας, πιστεύοντας ίσως ότι υπεράνω όλων είναι το δίκαιο του εφοπλιστή και όχι των Ναυτεργατών και των δικαιωμάτων τους!!!Το συμπέρασμα που προκύπτει για άλλη μια φορά είναι το γεγονός ότι κανένας έλεγχος που διενεργείται ερήμην των Ναυτεργατών δεν μπορεί να είναι αξιόπιστος, ολοκληρωμένος και κυρίως αποτελεσματικός.Ταυτόχρονα καθίσταται σαφές ότι σε μεγάλη και γενικευμένη κλίμακα καταστρατηγούνται τα δικαιώματα των Ναυτεργατών και σημειώνονται συστηματικές παραβιάσεις στην Ναυτική νομοθεσία και τις ΣΣΕ.Η πρωτοβουλία αυτή και η γενικότερη αγωνιστική δράση της ΠΕΝΕΝ μπορεί να βάλει φραγμό στην εφοπλιστική αυθαιρεσία και ασυδοσία. Οι Ναυτεργάτες όλων των κλάδων μπορούν να έχουν την δική τους αναντικατάστατη συμβολή στην αντιμετώπιση αυτών των προβλημάτων και ταυτόχρονα μπορούν να εμπιστευτούν, να στηρίξουν, να πλαισιώσουν την συνεπή αγωνιστική και ανυποχώρητη παρέμβαση της ιστορικής ΠΕΝΕΝ.Η δράση της ΠΕΝΕΝ για την πιστή τήρηση των ΣΣΕ και των εργασιακών δικαιωμάτων των Ναυτεργατών θα ενταθεί και θα κλιμακωθεί το αμέσως επόμενο χρονικό διάστημα.Αναμένουμε πλήρη και αναλυτική ενημέρωση για τις επιβαλλόμενες κυρώσεις σε βάρος της ανωτέρω εταιρείας από τις υπηρεσίες του ΥΕΝ.Η Διοίκηση της ΠΕΝΕΝ

----------


## pantelis2009

Ενημερώθηκε, απογευματινές ώρες σήμερα, το Α΄ Λιμενικό Τμήμα του Κεντρικού Λιμεναρχείου Πειραιά,  από τον Πλοίαρχο του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ-ΚΑΤ ''CHAMPIONS JET 1'' σημαίας Κύπρου, το οποίο εκτελούσε προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο από Μύκονο για Πειραιά με 820 επιβάτες, ότι ενώ το πλοίο έπλεε 4,7 ν.μ. νότια ν. Γυάρου διαπιστώθηκε η ύπαρξη ξένου αντικειμένου στον υδροπροωθητήρα της αριστερής εξωτερικής μηχανής. 
Το πλοίο κατέπλευσε με ίδιες δυνάμεις στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά και αποβίβασε με ασφάλεια τους επιβάτες και τα οχήματα.
Από τη Λιμενική Αρχή Πειραιά απαγορεύτηκε αρχικά η  συνέχιση πλόων του ανωτέρω πλοίου, μέχρι αποκατάστασης της βλάβης και προσκόμισης βεβαιωτικού διατήρησης κλάσης από το νηογνώμονα που το παρακολουθεί, ενώ κατόπιν προσκόμισης σχετικού βεβαιωτικού, επιτράπηκε η συνέχιση των εγκεκριμένων πλόων του πλοίου . 

ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## pantelis2009

Ενημερώθηκε, απογευματινές ώρες χθες, η Λιμενική Αρχή Τήνου για έκτακτη προσέγγιση στο λιμένα Τήνου του Ε/Γ – Ο/Γ -Τ/Χ - ΚΑΤ “CHAMPION JET 1” σημαίας Κύπρου, κατά παρέκκλιση του προγραμματισμένου του δρομολογίου, προκειμένου να αποβιβάσει 79χρονη αλλοδαπή επιβάτιδα, η οποία έχρηζε άμεσης νοσοκομειακής περίθαλψης.
Η 79χρονη διεκομίσθη με ασθενοφόρο όχημα στο Κέντρο Υγείας Τήνου, ενώ το ανωτέρω πλοίο απέπλευσε για συνέχιση του προγραμματισμένου δρομολογίου του. 
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Champion Jet 1 παραπλεοντας την Τηνο 22-7-2017

_DSCN0385 LΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## seajets

Προχθές ένας γερανός κατέβασε τα σωστικά μέσα από το πλοίο.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Champion Jet 1 καταπλους στο λιμανι της Τηνου 16-10-2017

_DSCN9951ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpgDSCN9975ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpgDSCN9977ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

*Αλλάζουν όλα στην ακτοπλοΐα: Προσεχώς ταχύπλοα και τον χειμώνα!*_Η Sea Jets ήταν έτοιμη να δρομολογήσει τα Champion Jet και Sea Jet στη γραμμή Ραφήνα-Τήνο-Μύκονο το διάστημα 10/11/2017-10/1/2018_
7 Νοεμβρίου 2017_0_
_2054_


_Κοινοποίηση στο Facebook
 Κάντε Tweet στο Twitter
_

_ΦΩΤΟ: Εν ¶νδρω_
__

*Αλλάζουν όλα στην ακτοπλοΐα: Προσεχώς ταχύπλοα και τον χειμώνα!*_Η είδηση του μήνα: Η See Jets ήταν έτοιμη να δρομολογήσει ταχύπλοα και τον χειμώνα!!!_

_Για την ώρα δεν έχει πάρει την άδεια για ένα δρομολόγια δύο μηνών (10/11 με 10/1) με το εικονιζόμενο Champion τα Σαββατοκύριακα και το μικρό Sea Jet τις καθημερινές. Όμως όπως όλα δείχνουν πλησιάζει η ώρα όπου κάποια στιγμή θα γίνουν μεγάλες αλλαγές στην ακτοπλοΐα._
_Το δρομολόγιο που σταμάτησε στο γραφείο του υπουργού θα ήταν Ραφήνα-Τήνο-Μύκονο. Το είχε ζητήσει ο δήμαρχος Μυκόνου λόγω του κλεισίματος στα μέσα Νοεμβρίου του διεθνούς αεροδρομίου του νησιού. Ο δήμαρχος ζήτησε για τις μέρες που θα ήταν κλειστό το αεροδρόμιο και η εταιρεία πρότεινε για δύο μήνες (1+1)._
_Αρχικά η εταιρεία είχε ζητήσει στα χειμερινά δρομολόγια με το Champion να είναι μέσα και η ¶νδρος! Το υπουργείο δεν έδωσε την ¶νδρο και ζήτησε επιπλέον διαδρομές για όλες τις μέρες της εβδομάδας. Η εταιρεία το αποδέχτηκε._
_Έτσι κατέθεσε τελική πρόταση δρομολογίων στην οποία για 4 μέρες την εβδομάδα (Δευτέρα – Πέμπτη) με την διαδρομή να την κάνει το SeaJet και το Σαββατοκύριακο με το Champion. Τελικά η διαδικασία σταμάτησε στον υπουργό. Όμως γίνεται κατανοητό μάλλον πλησιάζει κάποια στιγμή που υπό την πίεση των εξελίξεων τα ταχύπλοα θα μπουν και χειμώνα._
_¶λλωστε το παιχνίδι έχει ανοίξει πια. Στη Ραφήνα έχουν ζητηθεί 11 αναχωρήσεις πλοίων σε ένα λιμάνι 7 θέσεων! Το ότι το ΣΑΣ μέχρι στιγμής έχει δώσει τις αναχωρήσεις (με τις επιφυλάξεις του λιμεναρχείου) δεν σημαίνει πως θα γίνουν κιόλας όλα αυτά τα δρομολόγια._
_Όλα μέχρι στιγμής μοιάζουν με μια «μάχη» κινήσεων στην σκακιέρα της Ραφήνας. Έπαθλο η πιο επιτυχημένη γραμμή των Κυκλάδων (¶νδρο – Τήνο – Μύκονο). Στη γραμμή αυτή έχει προστεθεί για την ώρα και η Σύρος με την Golden Star._
_Ενώ η Sea Jets ετοιμάζει ταχύπλοο από την άνοιξη καθημερινά για ¶νδρο και Σύρο. Το τι θα αποδώσει αυτή η γραμμή μένει να το δούμε. Θα εξαρτηθεί και από την ανάπτυξη των δύο νησιών, καθώς και την κίνηση των τουριστών προς αυτά._
_Το τι θα γίνει μέχρι την άνοιξη, που θα κατασταλάξουν τα πράγματα ως τότε και πότε θα δούμε τις μεγάλες αλλαγές που κυοφορούνται μοιάζει άγνωστο. Κύκλοι που ξέρουν πολύ καλά την ακτοπλοΐα θεωρούν ότι οι αλλαγές θα προχωρήσουν από εφέτος το καλοκαίρι._
_Όπως δεν περίμενε κανείς το Tera Jet, που άλλαξε τον καλοκαιρινό χάρτη στη Ραφήνα με την επιτυχή παρουσία εφέτος, έτσι δεν μπορεί κανείς να προεξοφλήσει τις όποιες επερχόμενες αλλαγές που κυοφορούνται με τα ταχύπλοα και τα συμβατικά._
__
_Το Champion μεταξυ Νάξου και Μυκόνου. Σεπτέμβριος 2016 (φωτ. Εν ¶νδρω)._
_Συμπέρασμα: Το χειμερινό δρομολόγιο με ταχύπλοο, που μπήκε ξαφνικά στο τραπέζι, είναι η κορυφή του παγόβουνου των αλλαγών. ΑπΆ ότι φαίνεται κάποια στιγμή θα συμβεί και αυτό._
_Όλα δείχνουν επικείμενες μεγάλες αναπροσαρμογές και ανακατατάξεις σε ότι ξέραμε μέχρι σήμερα στην ακτοπλοΐα. Μερικοί αυτές τις ανακατατάξεις τις θεωρούνται πιθανές και από το επόμενο καλοκαίρι. Όμως κανείς δεν μπορεί να προεξοφλήσει τα πράγματα._
_Το σίγουρο είναι πως είμαστε πια στην πορεία σημαντικών αλλαγών και όλοι (ακτοπλόοι, επιβάτες, νησιά κλπ) πρέπει να προετοιμαζόμαστε γι΄αυτές._
_«Εν ¶νδρω»_

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο θα δεξαμενιστεί στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Περάματος από τις 26/03 έως τις 03/04/2018.

----------


## kalypso

Αυτή τη στιγμή βρίσκεται στα Ναυπηγεια Χαλκιδος στην Αυλίδα

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο έφυγε από την Ε9 και πήγε στο ΝΜΔ.

----------


## john 2004

Ειχε ερθει ρυμουλκουμενο για την κοπη της πιτας της εταιριας, και τωρα συνεχιζει την ακινησια του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Champion Jet 1 έφυγε από Χαλκίδα και κατεβαίνει τον Ευβοϊκό. Για που ....άραγε???

----------


## rafina-lines

Θα αναλάβει για 2 μέρες τα ενδοκυκλαδικά, άρα λογικά προς Σύρο...   :Smile:

----------


## ancd

Εχθές ανοιχτά της Νάξου, μετά το έκτακτο δρομολόγιο από Πειραιά για Μύκονο - Νάξο - Σαντορίνη - Ηράκλειο. 
Ωραίο δρομολόγιο αν το κάνουν εναλλάξ το 1 και το 2 και θα έχουν χρόνο να κάνουν και απογευματινό δρομολόγιο Πειραιά - Πάρο - Νάξο - Πειραιά και Ηράκλειο - Σαντορίνη - Ηράκλειο!
Μια καλή σκέψη για του χρόνου!

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

Ο περίπλους της Ντίας
Υπάρχει κάποια εικασία/εξήγηση για τον περίπλου της Ντίας που έκανε σήμερα το απόγευμα το πλοίο;
cj1.png

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

Θήρα Ρέθυμνο 09.06.18. Πρόβλεψη κύματος 1.5m από δυτικά.
CJ1.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

*Μηχανική βλάβη εν πλω στο «Champion jet 1» με 870 επιβάτες*


*Δημοσίευση: 11:51 π.μ. | 13/8/18  
*

8
Κοινοποιήσεις











*Το πλοίο αναμένεται να καταπλεύσει στη Μύκονο*Μηχανική βλάβη παρουσίασε εν πλω το επιβατηγό οχηματαγωγό καταμαράν «Champion jet 1».

Το πλοίο, στο επιβαίνουν 870 επιβάτες, πλέει με μειωμένη ταχύτητα στη Μύκονο και σύμφωνα με το Λιμενικό Σώμα η προγραμματισμένη ώρα κατάπλου του στο λιμάνι είναι η 11η πρωινή.

Το πλοίο είχε αναχωρήσει από τον Πειραιά για Μύκονο, Νάξο και Θήρα.
ΠΗΓΗ



Πηγή: https://www.greek-inews.gr/2018/08/m...#ixzz5O2xDavMC

----------


## Amorgos66

Paros Jet ,...ακουει...??

----------


## pantelis2009

To Champion Jet 1 full speed εχθές κάτω από την Τζιά. Καλή συνέχεια.

CHAMPION-JET-1-09-15-08-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Champion Jet 1 αναχωρώντας προχθές από την Μύκονο.

CHAMPION-JET-1-11-17-08-2018-ΑΝΔΡΟ.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Champion Jet 1 με τη βοήθεια των ρυμουλκών Ήφαιστος 2 & Christos XL ήρθε στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας στο ναυπηγείο Κόρου....αν δεν κάνω λάθος.

CHAMPION-JET-1-12-02-11-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε σε σημερινή του φωτογραφία το Champion Jet 1 δεμένο στο ναυπηγείο Κόρου μπροστά από το Andros Jet.

CHAMPION-JET-1-13-03-11-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Champion Jet 1 αναχώρησε ξημερώματα για Χαλκίδα και οι πληροφορίες λένε ότι απ' ευθείας θα μπει στη δεξαμενή για την συντήρηση του. Καλή συνέχεια.

CHAMPION-JET-1-14-13-11-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Μια πληροφορία που μου ήρθε λέει ότι μάλλον το Champion Jet 1 ναυλώθηκε για τα Κανάρια Νησιά. Για να δούμε θα βγει αληθινή η πληροφορία.

----------


## avvachrist

> Μια πληροφορία που μου ήρθε λέει ότι μάλλον το Champion Jet 1 ναυλώθηκε για τα Κανάρια Νησιά. Για να δούμε θα βγει αληθινή η πληροφορία.


Ναυλώθηκε από την *Navieras Armas* για να αντικαταστήσει το *"ALBORAN"* που είχε πρόσφατα ατύχημα, στη γραμμή Las Palmas – Santa Cruz de Tenerife.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Champion Jet 1 αναχώρησε από Χαλκίδα με προορισμό μάλλον Ραφήνα και θα φύγουν για την ναύλωση Κυριακή ή Δευτέρα. Αυτά τουλάχιστον λένε οι πληροφορίες μου.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Champion Jet 1 έφυγε κατά τις 02.00 π.μ από την Ραφήνα για Ισπανία. Οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι τώρα που πήγε Καλαμάτα είναι για ανεφοδιασμό.
Εδώ φωτογραφημένο εχθές στη Ραφήνα και την ώρα που πήγαινε για ανεφοδιασμό στην Καλαμάτα. Καλή συνέχεια.

CHAMPION-JET-1-15-04-12-2018.jpg CHAMPION-JET-1-16-05-12-2018.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το Champion Jet 1 έφυγε κατά τις 02.00 π.μ από την Ραφήνα για Ισπανία. Οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι τώρα που πήγε Καλαμάτα είναι για ανεφοδιασμό.
> Εδώ φωτογραφημένο εχθές στη Ραφήνα και την ώρα που πήγαινε για ανεφοδιασμό στην Καλαμάτα. Καλή συνέχεια.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 191393 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 191394


Περίεργο,να πάει βυτιοφόρο στην Καλαμάτα να του δώσει πετρέλαιο.Ποιό  είναι το κέρδος;

----------


## alkeos

Φωτο από μια από τις πρώτες αφίξεις του στη Θεσσαλονίκη

P1020174_edited.jpg P1020178_edited.jpg P1020184_edited.jpg P1020189_edited.jpg P1020205_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Σε στιγμές ξεκούρασης στη Θεσσαλονίκη

P1020279_edited.jpg P1020288_edited.jpg P1020297_edited.jpg

----------


## alkeos

Και μερικές "λεπτομερειακές"

P1020219_edited.jpg P1020223_edited.jpg P1020241 (2).jpg P1020248_edited.jpg P1020280_edited.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Μεγαλεία φέτος η Θεσσαλονίκη. 
Μετά το SuperRunner Jet που παρέδωσε τη σκυτάλη στο Champion Jet 1 τις επόμενες μέρες μας αφήνει κι αυτό και τη σκυτάλη θα πάρει το Paros Jet στη γραμμή των Σποράδων μιας και φέτος έκανε μεγάλη επιτυχία!
Μπορεί στη γραμμή του Λαυρίου να μη τα πήγε καλά η εταιρεία, αλλά στη γραμμή Θεσσαλονίκης - Σποράδων, καλύτερα δε θα μπορούσε!!!
Σε μία άφιξή του στη Θεσσαλονίκη...
DSC_0043HscChampionJet1_Ps_Ready.jpg

----------


## thanos75

> Μεγαλεία φέτος η Θεσσαλονίκη. 
> Μετά το SuperRunner Jet που παρέδωσε τη σκυτάλη στο Champion Jet 1 τις επόμενες μέρες μας αφήνει κι αυτό και τη σκυτάλη θα πάρει το Paros Jet στη γραμμή των Σποράδων μιας και φέτος έκανε μεγάλη επιτυχία!
> Μπορεί στη γραμμή του Λαυρίου να μη τα πήγε καλά η εταιρεία, αλλά στη γραμμή Θεσσαλονίκης - Σποράδων, καλύτερα δε θα μπορούσε!!!
> Σε μία άφιξή του στη Θεσσαλονίκη...
> DSC_0043HscChampionJet1_Ps_Ready.jpg


Και στη Λήμνο υπάρχουν παράπονα για την ετιαρεία (μέχρι και μηνύσεις από τους ξενοδόχους του νησιού "έπεσαν"), αλλά και σε αρκετά κυκλαδονήσια- όσον αφορά τις ενδοκυκλαδικές συνδέσεις-  υπάρχουν θέματα.  Δεν είμαι διόλου σίγουρος ότι η εταιρεία διήγε τελικά το καλύτερό της καλοκαίρι.  Από την άλλη η επιτυχία των ταχυπλόων από Θεσσαλονίκη για Σποράδες, δείχνει το μεγάλο κενό που υπήρχε όλα αυτά τα χρόνια.  Θυμάμαι 18 χρονών ήμουν στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 90 και ήμουν για διακοπές σε Σκιάθο και Σκόπελο (αχ νιάτα...) και τα δελφίνια της Ceres ερχόντουσαν τότε γεμάτα από τη Σαλονίκη.  Δεν λέω μπορεί στην πορεία να βελτιώθηκαν οι δρόμοι μεχρι το Βόλο, αλλά και πάλι υπήρχε και υπάρχει κόσμος από βόρεια Ελλάδα (αλλά και από τις γύρω βαλκανικές χώρες) που θα προτιμούσε να φτάσει άνετα και γρήγορα π.χ στη Σκιάθο απευθείας με "γρήγορο πλοίο", χωρίς να κανουν και οδικό και ακτοπλοικό ταξίδι

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Και στη Λήμνο υπάρχουν παράπονα για την ετιαρεία (μέχρι και μηνύσεις από τους ξενοδόχους του νησιού "έπεσαν"), αλλά και σε αρκετά κυκλαδονήσια- όσον αφορά τις ενδοκυκλαδικές συνδέσεις-  υπάρχουν θέματα.  Δεν είμαι διόλου σίγουρος ότι η εταιρεία διήγε τελικά το καλύτερό της καλοκαίρι.  Από την άλλη η επιτυχία των ταχυπλόων από Θεσσαλονίκη για Σποράδες, δείχνει το μεγάλο κενό που υπήρχε όλα αυτά τα χρόνια.  Θυμάμαι 18 χρονών ήμουν στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 90 και ήμουν για διακοπές σε Σκιάθο και Σκόπελο (αχ νιάτα...) και τα δελφίνια της Ceres ερχόντουσαν τότε γεμάτα από τη Σαλονίκη.  Δεν λέω μπορεί στην πορεία να βελτιώθηκαν οι δρόμοι μεχρι το Βόλο, αλλά και πάλι υπήρχε και υπάρχει κόσμος από βόρεια Ελλάδα (αλλά και από τις γύρω βαλκανικές χώρες) που θα προτιμούσε να φτάσει άνετα και γρήγορα π.χ στη Σκιάθο απευθείας με "γρήγορο πλοίο", χωρίς να κανουν και οδικό και ακτοπλοικό ταξίδι


Ακριβώς όπως τα λες είναι...
Θα σου απαντήσω και με ένα παράδειγμα και συγκεκριμένα με τη τιμή του αυτοκινήτου...
Βόλος - Σκιάθος με το Εξπρές Σκιάθος 83,50€ 
Θεσσαλονίκη - Σκιάθος με το ταχύπλοο 89€
Για να πας από Θεσσαλονίκη - Βόλο, βάλε διόδια + Βενζίνες + καμιά στάση για καφέ κτλ κτλ + το κόστος του εισιτηρίου πάει στο Θεό μαζί και το κόστος των διακοπών.

----------


## hayabusa

Η σημερινή αναχώρηση του πλοίου από τον Πειραιά από ψηλά  :Smile:

----------


## hayabusa

ταυτόχρονη αναχώρηση σήμερα το πρωί μαζί με το αδελφό του από τον Πειραιά και μας χάρισαν μια εξαιρετικά εντυπωσιακή κόντρα !

----------


## karavofanatikos

Την προσεχή Τετάρτη 1 Ιουνίου το Champion Jet 1 στο δρομολόγιό του προς Πειραιά, θα παρεκκλίνει της κανονικής του πορείας με σκοπό να  συμπεριλάβει και την περαιτέρω γιορτινή διαδρομή με την περιφορά της  θαυματουργής εικόνας της Παναγίας Χρυσοπηγής, απ' τις Καμάρες προς τον ιερό βράχο της μονής. Αναλυτικά:

Τετάρτη 1/6: Μήλος (16:40) - Σίφνος (17:20 - 17:30) - Σέριφος (18:35 - 18:45) - Πειραιάς (20:50)

----------


## Akis Dionisis

CSC_0023_HsChampionJet1_Ps_anevasa Shiptrains+traveles+Naut+Seajets.jpg Στη πρώτη του για φέτος αναχώρηση από Θεσσαλονίκη για Σποράδες 
και αναμφίβολα ακολουθεί η δρομολόγηση - έκπληξη του καλοκαιριού.
Το Champion Jet 1 όπως ανακοινώθηκε πριν λίγες μέρες, θα ενώνει τη Θεσσαλονίκη με τη Μύρινα Λήμνου και τη Μυτιλήνη σε 3ω και 55λ και σε 6ω και 45λ αντίστοιχα. 
Θεωρώ ότι θα είναι μόνο για φέτος, γιατί αν ισχύει ότι θα επιδοτηθεί η γραμμή σε βάθος 5ετίας του χρόνου ίσως να κάνει τη γραμμή είτε το Bs Myconos ή το ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Τελευταία άφιξη...
DSC_0041_ChJet1LastArriv_Ps_Ready.jpg

και τελευταία αναχώρηση...
DSC_0038_ChJet1LastDepart_Ps_Ready.jpg
για φέτος στη Θεσσαλονίκη.

Μία ακόμα επιτυχημένη χρονιά την έγραψε στην γραμμή των Σποράδων και με το καλό να τη ξαναγράψει και του χρόνου με ακόμα πιο ανεβασμένη κίνηση. 
Δεδομένου βέβαια ότι τα δρομολόγια θα ανακοινωθούν πολύ νωρίτερα για να μπορέσει και ο κόσμος να κάνει τα πλάνα του!!!
Ομοίως επιτυχημένη ήταν και η δρομολόγησή του στη γραμμή του ΒΑ ΑΙΓΑΊΟ -Λήμνο και Μυτιλήνη-.

Εις το επανιδείν λοιπόν...

----------


## tolaras

Το πλοίο βόλεψε το νησί (άποψη μου) γιατί αφενώς η ταχύτητα ήταν πιο μεγάλη και άρα και ο χρόνος ταξιδίου λιγότερος, αλλά και οι ώρες βόλευαν. Μιλάω για τη Λέσβο, που το πλοίο κατέφθανε το μεσημέρι και έφευγε λίγο μετά και αυτό κατα την άποψή μου βόλευε, ιδιαίτερα αν είχε κανείς μικρά παιδιά και γενικά δεν έπρεπε να ξυπνάει χαράματα ή μέσα στην νύχτα για να φύγει για Θεσσαλονίκη. Το θέμα των περισσοτέρων από ότι έλεγαν ήταν η τιμή του εισιτηρίου, η οποία ήταν τσιμπημένη για το λόγο ότι είναι ταχύπλοο και έχει άλλη κατανάλωση σε καύσιμα. Ενα πλοίο της κλάσης και του τύπου του Champion Jet 1 για να αποδώσει κέρδος χρειάζεται μεγάλη πληρότητα (κάποιος μου είχε πει από 95% και άνω), αλλιώς μπορεί να έχει και ζημία για την εταιρία, οπότε το εισιτήριο πρέπει να είναι ανάλογο. Εξάλλου το ταξίδι είναι άνετο και δεν συγκρίνεται σε χρονική διάρκεια με τα συμβατικά πλοία

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Βόλεψε και αφότου μαθεύτηκε από το δεύτερο δρομολόγιο και έπειτα, δεν είχε κάτω από 700 άτομα επιβάτες. Πήγε εξαιρετικά καλά!

----------

